# 2006 28 Rsds For Sale (Canton, Mi)



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

We are just putting our 2006 28RSDS on the market. Kids are getting way too active, and we just can't use it enough any more to justify the payment/storage/site fee (seasonal site). We are the original owners. Towed it for first (2) years, then parked it at a seasonal campground for the last (3) years. The farthest we towed it during the first two years was 1 hour from our house. Wear and tear from towing is minimal, and I consider it to be in excellent condition. We live in Canton, MI, and the trailer is in New Hudson, MI, currently on our seasonal site (about 20min away). Current asking price is $14,500. I would be willing to throw in the E-qualizer hitch and Prodigy brake controller as well if necessary.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

Since this original post, we have moved it to our storage site. Definitely need to sell. We would be willing to take about $13,750 at this point, but that would be pretty firm. Again, we are in Canton, MI, which is about 25 miles West of Detroit. As I said, this price would include the hitch and brake controller along with other extras that we used with the trailer over the years (leveling blocks, portable "grey" tank, 100 ft of fresh water hose, power cord extension, etc.)


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

Price dropped to $12,750 (firm). Need to sell ASAP.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

We will take $12,400. Unit has only been towed 2 hours from home twice (low wear and tear). Original owners. We are including heavy duty 50' 30amp extension cord, prodigy brake controller, spare portable grey tank with hitch hookup, E-qualizer hitch, wheel chocks (bal center wheel), leveling blocks, and (4) stabilizer jacks. Located in Canton, MI.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

At this rate, if we wait six years, we'll get it for free. . .


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

raynardo said:


> At this rate, if we wait six years, we'll get it for free. . .


Just a short trip to Michigan and you can upgrade NOW Raynardo.....haha!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I upgraded three weeks ago....


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

raynardo said:


> I upgraded three weeks ago....


VERY nice!!! Do you need an "old" spare??


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Johnny K said:


> VERY nice!!! Do you need an "old" spare??


I still have my Obie as a spare...yes, I'm crazy....


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

I like your FIRST option better (no disrespect to the 'Ol Outback)!!


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 4, 2006)

SOLD!!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Johnny K said:


> SOLD!!!


Congratulations! Your persistence has paid off.









(We're currently trying to sell our Obie via consignment through a dealer)


----------

